# Sarms



## Trout90 (Sep 8, 2017)

What's up guys,

I was debating trying out a cycle of sarms. I'd like to put on 5-10lbs of lean mass. I've heard mixed reviews. I'd like to hear from some people with first hand experience and tell me what I could expect in terms of muscle mass gains or if it's just a big waste of money with no benefits. As far as my research is seems like sarmsx has the best reviews but would like to hear what other people experience is. 

My stats are:
Age: 27
Height: 6'0
Weight: 190-195lbs
Body fat: 8-10%

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 8, 2017)

Don't believe the hype.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 8, 2017)

Better off using some steroids IMO


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2017)

Sarms are over hyped garbage without a record of safety.  Get some test instead.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 8, 2017)

A good 12 wk. run of test will out perform any sarm garbage.


----------



## Trout90 (Sep 8, 2017)

Yea I have a little test on hand but my source seems to be drying up or acting like he's trying to get out of the game so I debated sarms. I'm sure I can find some test if nothing else hopefully


----------



## Caballero (Sep 11, 2017)

If you want to look like a Victim I highly recommend  sarms! 
View attachment 4400


----------



## NoQuarter (Sep 11, 2017)

Caballero said:


> If you want to look like a Victim I highly recommend  sarms!
> View attachment 4400



Trying Sarms is not a good idea.  It is a waste of money.  Just look at this guy, he is an idiot!  Looks like he is trying to hold himself up.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 12, 2017)

NoQuarter said:


> Trying Sarms is not a good idea.  It is a waste of money.  Just look at this guy, he is an idiot!  Looks like he is trying to hold himself up.



Huh guess you missed my "sarcasim" :32 (6):


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 12, 2017)

is that dillain gesmelly?! I don't know why in the world anyone would want to look like him. and yeah sarms suck ass


----------



## ColoradoJay (Sep 27, 2017)

So, here's my 2 cents, and unlike a lot of folks who like to weigh in on issues without firsthand knowledge, I've actually used one SARM - MK-2866, aka Ostarine.  Unlike many SARM users, though, I'm on TRT (via bio-identical pellets), and my doc is perfectly fine letting me run at a level of over 2000 on my total T (she's a body builder, and is simply awesome).  I will say that I *did* see results off of an 8-week MK-2866 cycle, but that they weren't as profound as my first cycle of test-deca-dbol.  That being said, after roughly 4 cycles of test-deca-dbol, the results I saw from the MK-2866 *were* on par with my last test-deca-dbol cycle, for the 8 weeks that I can MK-2866 (note that I typically run test-deca-dbol for 14 weeks, and never come off of the test).  The truth about SARMs is out there:  there are blinded studies that show results for certain SARMs.  Not all SARMs are equal, and the delivery method matters.  You *have* to stay away from any pill-form SARM.  The only way to take a SARM is liquid.  It's not that the process of converting liquid to a pill is flawed in and of itself, the problem is that most of the brands selling the pills are going about the process completely incorrectly, and in the process killing their product (in some cases this is intentional, in other cases it is not).  All of that being said - SARMs are probably a safer choice for a guy like me (I'm 41) than continuing to run test-deca-dbol, or anything else for that matter.  If you're interested, I have a white paper on some studies that have been conducted that I'd be happy to email you directly.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 28, 2017)

wait til you find real gear.

waste of cash and/or a big crap shoot.


----------



## ColoradoJay (Sep 28, 2017)

Here's some real-world clinical trial results from a major pharmaceutical that show real results in cancer patients:  http://www.merck.com/licensing/news-and-events/gtx-press-release.html

Now - clearly, these weren't lifters, and I personally have not found a valid clinical trial that targets lifters.  So, all I can rely on there is my personal experience...and for me I did see improvements in lean muscle mass and, of course, strength.

Look - I'm not saying don't run real gear....all I'm saying is that, like with every other legit source of potential boost, there is a best fit.  For me, being a buy who is almost 42 - my days running real gear are probably over.  Now - would I have run a MK-2866 instead of test/deca/dbol a couple of years ago?  Probably not...and I have zero regrets, because I earned some solid gains.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 1, 2017)

Sarms are about as useful as a garden salad


----------



## Mark=K (Nov 23, 2017)

Sarms works fine, but you need to know proven sources


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 23, 2017)

Mark=K said:


> Sarms works fine, but you need to know proven sources



And I am sure you are going to post a link to one soon enough right?


----------



## Mark=K (Nov 23, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> And I am sure you are going to post a link to one soon enough right?


Do you want it?))


----------



## Mark=K (Nov 23, 2017)

How was your competition?


----------



## john210 (Dec 1, 2017)

> As far as my research seems like sarmsx has the best reviews but would like to hear what other people experience is.


Hi, Have you ever tried MK-677?
The benefits of MK-677are including -
1. It helps to build muscle by stimulating HGH secretion. 
2. Nutrobal helps to dominate diet-induced protein loss and thus reduces muscle wasting. 
3. It functions to increase bone mineral density and bone mass. 
4. Nutrobal improves sleep timing and sleeps quality. 
5. It helps to maintain a certain level of HGH secretion after puberty also and thus increase longevity. 
6. At puberty, it can treat the deficiency of growth hormone. 
7. It works with the same success rate at any age. 
8. The release of HGH helps in wound healing and regeneration of muscle. 
9. Nutrobal has also effectivity in increasing learning ability and memory power.

Good luck!!


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 1, 2017)

I run sarms all the time along with my testosterone booster from Wal mart and have got jacked bench went from 90lbs-95lbs in just one month�� Don't even get me started on dead lift straight upped my weight by 2 5lb plates after running Sarms for three months only. Anyone who wants to become a swole train open your Wallets and get some. I feel like I'm top of the world, see you in the gym I'm there 24/7 planet fitness betchs.

king kong out


----------

